# First AB - Swap



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

Moin Fliegentüddlergemeinde.

Was haltet Ihr davon auch mal im Anglerboard einen Swap zu starten?

Also einen Fliegentausch unter den Teilnehmern.

Binden könnte man :
Küstenfliegen (was sonst) :q 
Trockenfliegen  #6 
Nymphen  #6 
Streamer  #6 
Naßfliegen  #6 
Tubenfliegen  #c 

Schreibt doch mal Eure Meinung dazu.
Aber auch mit dem Gedanken an eine Teilnahme.

Weil viele zum Jahresende arbeitsmäßig im Streß sind oder bald in den verdienten Resturlaub fahren, würde ich mal die zweite Januarhälfte anvisieren.

Ich würde als Initiator (wenn genügend Teilnehmer vorhanden sind) dieses mal den Swapmaster machen.


Gruß


Ralph


----------



## vaddy (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Bin dabei!!!

Allerdings muss da schon was kommen, wenn ich meine Luxusvarianten zum Tausch anbiete. :q  :q  :q 

Binde tu ich alles....

Brauchen tu ich auch alles... (oder so ähnlich  )

Wie wird sowas organisiert???
Kann mir da nicht so viel drunter vorstellen! |kopfkrat


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin vaddy,

das wichtigste sind die Teilnehmer.

Watt auch sonst.

Nehmen wir mal an, es nehmen 6 Fliegentüddler dran Teil.

Dann muß jeder für die anderen Teilnehmer je 3 Fliegen binden (eine ist doof). 
Also insgesamt 15 Fliegen.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Die Teilnehmer schicken Ihre "Fliegen" an den Swapmaster, der wiederum die Fliegen sortiert und an die Teilnehmer weiterschickt. Briefmarke 1,44 EURO nicht vergessen.

Das währe doch mal was überregionales.
Nicht nur in Lübek den Leutz über die Schulter schauen.
Für einige auch zu weit entfernt.

Eine kurze Bindeanleitung kann man den Fliegen ja auch beilegen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## levalex (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

geile idee! da muß ich jetzt aber mal wirklich das binden lernen!!!
 wenn ich meine brummer(für mich reichen die ) mit den hier gezeigten vergleiche,
 bekomm ich prügel wenn ich die versuche zu tauschen....


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Machen kann man vieles, die Frage ist nur ob wir genügend Teilnehmer zusammenbekommen.
Also Küstenfliegen beim ersten mal.
Maifliegen wenn die Zeit reif ist ...


Details muß man natürlich vorher noch absprechen.

Leider weiß ich nicht von allen mir bekannten "Küstenfischern" ob sie auch mit Nymphe oder anderen Fliegen fischen, also mal abwarten wer an was Interesse hat.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@levalex

Für einen Brummer zur richtigen Zeit hat noch keiner Haue bekommen. 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## htp55 (23. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muß jeder für die anderen Teilnehmer je 3 Fliegen binden (eine ist doof).
> Also insgesamt 15 Fliegen.


 Ich vermute, daß es 15 mal das gleiche Modell sein soll, oder ?!?;+


----------



## Fliegenspezi (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

manno wie soll man 15 mal die gleiche Fliege binden, ich bin schon froh wenn ich eine hinkriege - die nächste wird dann eine neue Kreation 

TL
Tom


----------



## gofishing (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@htp55

Genau so war das gemeint.

@Fliegenspezi

Das übt.
100% gleiche Fliegen schaffe ich auch nicht.
Binden tue ich auch nur Varianten.
Suche im Netz mal nach Green Highlander.
Bei 100 Treffer hast Du 100 "nicht gleiche Fliegen".
Ein bischen Mühe um annähern gleiche Fliegen hinzubekommen sollte doch jeder schaffen.


@all

Kein Interesse?
Sind Euch z.B. 15 Fliegen zuviel?
Keine falsche Scham, ich bin auch nicht der "Oberfliegenbinder".


TL

Ralph


----------



## Smöre (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

hi Ralph
tolle Idee, ich bin dabei. Es müssen ja keine 15 preisgekrönten Fliegen sein, sie werden schon allein gut, wenn man 15 am Stück bindet. Macht man ja sonst für sich selber nie.


----------



## gofishing (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Smöre

Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Es soll hier ja kein Wettbewerb entstehen.
Also keine superrelistischen Fliegen wo jede Flügelader zu erkennen ist.

Einfach nur "brauchbare Fliegen", die dann hoffentlich jeder einmal fischen kann.

Binden würde ich, wenn wir genügend Teilnehmer zusammenbekommen, auch nur "neue" Fliegen.
Küstenfliegen habe ich mehr als genug fertig.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Geile Idee Ralph.

Ich wäre 100pro dafür. Mir wären die natürlich die Küstenmuster die liebsten. Ich binde auch Nymphen und Trockene, habe aber bei weitem nicht den Spaß dabei.

Ablauf und Musteranzahl legt der Master fest. Ich füge mich deinen Anweisungen devotisch :q


----------



## gofishing (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Truttafriend

Eine geile Idee ist es erst wenn mehrere mitmachen, ansonsten nur ein mickriger Versuch.

Küstenfliegen binden wahrscheinlich alle "Nordies" gerne.
Ich wollte aber keinen ausschließen.
Was soll ein Bayer der nicht mal an die Küste kommt mit einer handvoll "Küstenfliegen". Das gemeinsame Ergebnis sollte aber für jeden brauchbar sein.

Die Swap Anregung habe ich aus dem Flifi-Forum.
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/monspez3.html

Dort bindet jeder eine Fliege pro Teilnehmer. Wer mit Trockenfliegen oder Nymphen fischt weiß wie schnell man die verliert. Deshalb mein Vorschlag mit 3 Fliegen.


Das Ergebnis können wir doch im Magazin als "Fliege des Monats" veröffentlichen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Ace (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin

Würde auch gerne mitmachen...hab aber den Ablauf noch nicht gepeilt(kopfkratz)


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Ralph,

bin dabei !

Grüße Stephan


----------



## gofishing (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Stefan,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs
von der Waterkant  |laola: 

Für das neue Familienmitglied gleich mal eine neue Colorado-Fliege. Natürlich aus biologisch angebautem Epoxy "gebunden". Werde ich am 18.ten mitbringen.


liebe Grüße auch an den Rest der Familie


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Vielen Dank -

hier ist der "Prachtbursche"  :l


----------



## Ace (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Glückwunsch Stephan:m

Der sieht ja genauso aus wie der Typ auf deinem Avatar


----------



## gofishing (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hat der Klabberstorch den im Paket das ich am Kopfende sehe geschickt.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Skorpion (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Auch von mir zum Nachwuchs  #6  Da kommt die nächste Flifi Generation :g


----------



## vaddy (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich greife mal die Idee von Timsen auf!!!

Ich bin auch eher für Küstenmuster zu haben. #6 

Oder wenigstens Freshwater Streamer.


----------



## Truttafriend (24. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Och wie süß Stephan #r

Ich ruf dich morgen an #h Hast du klasse hingekriegt. Glückwunsch auch an die Mutter #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Vielleicht wären auch Fliegen für's Etablissement eine Alternative?
Küstenfliegen sind halt nur für Nordlichter brauchbar.


----------



## TorF21 (25. November 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Ralph!

Ich bin dabei. 

Gruß Torsten


----------



## gofishing (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich habe mal schnell durchgezählt.

Küstenfliegen 5 Tüddelfreaks.

Zu den anderen Fliegentypen kamen noch weniger Zusagen.

Eigentlich dachte ich es kann doch nicht so schwer sein.

Die Teilnehmerzahl von 15, zum Tüddeltreffen in Lübek war so schnell erreicht.

Bei 5 Teilnehmern würde ich vorschlagen das ganze auf Eis zu legen. Man so ja nie nie sagen.



Gruß

Ralph


----------



## vaddy (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Schade Ralph!!! :c 
Aber mal abwarten.
Vielleicht tut sich noch was.


----------



## gofishing (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@vaddy

Einen Versuch war es auf alle Fälle mal Wert.


Dabei wollte ich meine "alten" Fliegen, die schon min. 6 Monate in meiner Reservebox "gammeln" unter die Leude bekommen.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich wollte diese gute Idee aufgreifen und in die Runde fragen ob wir nochmal in die Runde schauen könnten ob da nicht doch was geht. Ich wäre bei Küstenfliegen auch gerne mit von der Partie.
Ich denke mal, so 15-20 Stück eines Musters sollte doch jeder irgendwie hinkriegen.

TL
Ralph


----------



## südlicht (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

 ...und ich wär ein Kandidat für Binnen- und Küstenvariationen... Mir ist es egal, ob Küsten-,Trocken- oder Nassfliegen, Nymphen, etc. :q :q :q 

Tight lines, Eric :m


----------



## gofishing (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Bin (wieder)dabei.

Ich habe mir sowieso angewöhnt immer 12 St. zu binden.

Thema egal.

Mal sehen was bei rauskommt


TL

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

bin immernoch dabei #6


----------



## meyerlein (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin,
hab den Tread erst heute entdeckt. Das meyerlein ist auf alle Fälle
dabei ! Schönes Ding #6#6#6
Meine Favoriten sind natürlich auch die Küstenfliegen, den Rest dann im nächsten Swap.
So nu los.....#hchristian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Dabei !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Okidoki!!!

Wunderbar, dann sind wir schon zu sechst.

Ich liste mal auf:
- südlicht (Eric)
- gofishing (Ralph #h)
- Truttafriend (Tim)
- meyerlein (Christian)
- Stephan (Stephan)
- snoekbaars (Ralph)

Da auch ich die Idee mit den drei Fliegen pro Teilnehmer persönlich auch gut finde und dann jetzt schon für jeden einzelnen 15 Fliegen zu binden wären schlage ich vor, dass wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf maximal 8 beschränken. Ich finde 21 Stück eines Musters zu binden REICHT!!
Oder wir überlegen uns das nochmal und sagen 2 für jeden.
Also sagen wir als Deadline für etwaige Zusteiger ist Dienstag der 31. Mai!!
Und wenn wir fünf bleiben, bleiben wir einfach zu fünft.

Da ich die Sache nun schon wieder neu angewärmt habe würde ich mich auch anbieten den SwapMaster zu geben, es sei denn gofishing, der die Idee ja schließlich auch hatte, besteht darauf es selbst zu machen.

Ansonsten sollten wir uns dann noch Gedanken über den zeitlichen Ablauf (Urlaube, etc.) und sonstige Rahmenbedingungen machen.
Vorschläge hierzu sind hochwillkommen.


----------



## Jens2001 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo Jung's

ich mache auch mit! Bin zwar neu hier ist aber nicht der erste Swap für mich habe im Flifli-Forum die ganzen Swaps mitgemacht.....
Nur, was mir hier bei euch wiklich aufgefallen ist..... und das gefällt mir sehr gut!!!!!
Das, der Ton hier bei Euch ein ganz anderer ist!!!!! Irgendwie viel friedlicher, und kameratschaftlicher als im anderen Board!!!!! Wo regelmäßig irgendwelche (selbsternanten) Experten übereinander herfallen.......

Gruß Jens


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo Jens!!

Herzlischststst willkommen on Board!!

Selbigstes auch im Swap.

Aktualisierte Liste:

 - südlicht (Eric)
 - gofishing (Ralph)
 - Truttafriend (Tim)
 - meyerlein (Christian)
 - Stephan (Stephan)
 - snoekbaars (Ralph)
- Jens2001 (jens)

Also ... genügend BindeWillige sind wir nun durchaus schon.
Let's quatsch about the restliche Rahmenbedingungen.

BTW ... @Jens2001:
Das mit den Agressionsthreads ham wir im Anglerboard auch schon mal, aber tatsächlich extremst seltenst. Und wenn, dann kriegen sich am Ende auch alle wieder ein.
Denn ... Angeln verbindet eben mehr als dass es abgrenzt.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch übrigens, Stephan!!!!

:q:q:q:q:q
:z:z:z​


----------



## gofishing (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Na der 2te Anlauf sieht doch vielversprechender aus.

Vaddy und "Sir Atsche" machen bestimmt auch noch mit.


TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars

Moin Ralph,

Du meintest doch wohl nicht mit deadline den Einsendeschluß?

Das würde die meisten nur in Streß versetzen.

Wir können die Anzahl der Fliegen auch von der Teilhehmerzahl abhängigmachen. 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@gofishing + all

Nein, natürlich nicht für den Einsendeschluß.
Als Schlußdatum für den Beitritt zum Swap.
Mehr oder minder beginnt der eigentliche Swap nach der Deadline.
Ich dachte so an eine eigentlich zur Vefügung stehende "Binde- und EinsendeZeit von ca. 1-1,5 Monaten. So hat jeder genügend Zeit zum Binden und zum Umschiffen privater Termine.
Nach Ablauf des Einsendeschlusses hat der SwapMaster 1-2 Wochen Zeit zu verteilen und zurück zu schicken (ich hab Urlaub, die erste Julihälfte)!!

Ich schlage vor, von jedem Muster ein einigermaßen brauchbares Foto zu machen und hier im Thread mit Verfasserangabe einzustellen.

Zudem schlage ich vor, wenn es allen Beteiligten keine zu große Mühe bereitet, mir an meine Mailadresse die ich jedem Teilnehmer per PN bekannt gebe, eine Bindeanleitung inklusive evtl. Hintergrund wie und wofür zu fischen als Word-Anhang zu schicken. Der Ausdruck liegt dann jeder Sendung die ich losschicke bei.

Was haltet ihr davon, oder hab ich mich jetzt etwas vergaloppiert?
So oder so ähnlich stelle ich es mir zumindest vor.
Sacht mal was dazu.


----------



## südlicht (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Klingt doch gut... #6 

Sollten es denn dann erstmal nur Küstenfliegen oder auch andere Muster sein?

TL, Eric :m


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo südlicht!!

Ja ... "Küstenfliegen" aber in der Gesamtheit aller Möglichkeiten um die Kreativität nicht zu sehr einzuschränken!! :q

D.h.:
Fliegen und Streamer für/auf alles was man in deutschen Küstengewässern auf die Schuppen legen kann:

- BoddenHechte, -Barsche und -Zander
- Plattfisch, Hering und Wolfsbarsch
- Meerforelle, Dorsch, Hornhecht, Hering, Meeräsche

Aal und Wollhandkrabben und BoddenWeißfisch lassen wir mal wech, oder?

Von mir aus können wir uns aber auch ausschließlich auf MeFo und Nemos beschränken.

Auch da kann sich sicher jeder wiederfinden und austoben.


----------



## südlicht (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Also ich richte mich da ganz nach euch :q 

Fände es aber auch gut, wenn es solch einen Swap auch mal für "Binnen-"Fliegen geben würde 

TL, Eric :m


----------



## gofishing (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich würde es begrüßen wenn alle vorher sagen was kommt.

Wat soll ich sonst mit 21 Mysis. #c 


@südlicht

Eric,
wer hindert Dich daran einen Nymphenswap zu starten.
Mich könntest Du dann schon mal als Starthilfe  auf die Liste setzen. |laola: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Ralph:

Ist schon klar, was Du meinst, aber ich denke, dass es dazu nicht kommen wird. Das macht nen Swap ja auch aus ... nicht genau zu wissen was kommt.

Jeder kann sich eine Art Muster überlegen und schon mal einen Namen vergeben.

Aber WENN alle Mysiden binden wollen, dann ist das eben so.
Dann HAST Du aber einen ganz sicher sehr erschöpfenden Überblick über mögliche MysidenMuster und Bindeweisen und wir nennen das Ganze nachträglich den First-AB-MysidenSwap.:q

@all:
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir wohl voraussichtlich doch etwas mehr werden, wird die Anzahl der zu bindenden Muster auf zwei pro (Teilnehmer-1) beschränkt.


----------



## meyerlein (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Männers,
na das geht ja vorwärts hier. Ich bin aber nachwievor für drei Fliegen pro Binder und auch für die Unbekannten-Variante. Da ist die Vorfreude größer.
Eine Sache hab ich da noch. Kann sein das ihr das pingelig findet, hat sich aber bei mir durchaus bewährt. Ich verschiffe Fliegen ungern in einem Briefumschlag sondern stecke sie immer in eine (billige)Fliegenbox; gibts für 3 Euro beim Tackledealer. Also mein Vorschlag wäre, jeder steckt seine Fliegen in sone (neue) Box und ab dafür. Das erhöht zwar die Portokosten, aber die Fliegen sehen aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt. So, sacht mal.....
#hchristian


----------



## gofishing (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@meyerlein

Sind gestempelte Fliegen denn nicht mehr wert ?  

An zermanschten Fliegen wird wohl keiner seine Freude haben. Obwohl die ältesten Zausel eigentlich sehr gut fangen. |kopfkrat

Ich habe schon für die "Küste" 8 Danicaboxen, lang mir irgendwie.

Als Fliegenbinder sammelt man doch sowieso alles was nicht Niet und nagelfest ist. Ich habe noch einige Dosen wo mal Kabelschellen drin waren, für Versandzwecke allemal ausreichend. Vielleicht geht es Euch ja ähnlich.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## meyerlein (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Danica.......? hmm mir reichen 2 C&F Boxen :q

Also auf Alte-Schrauben-Recycling-Boxen kann ich mich auch einigen, nur bitte nicht im dünnen Papierumschlag, dann sehen die Fliegen nämlich zum :c:c aus. Alles schon erlebt.

munterbleiben
christian #h


----------



## snoekbaars (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin!!

Also ich sage mal so:

Ich bekomme dann ja von jedem seine Fliegen in irgendeinem Behältnis in einem Postumschlag oder Paket seiner Wahl zugeschickt.
Da der Swap teilnehmeranzahlmäßig ja doch recht übersichtlich bleibt sichere ich jedem Teilnehmer zu dass er alle Teilnehmerfliegen in gleichem Behältnis (bitte Rückporto und Umschlag an sich selbst adressiert beilegen) zurück erhält.

Im gleichen Atemzug wollen wir mal nun lieber (Bodden-) Hecht-, Zander und BarschStreamer vom Swap ausschließen. Denn es sind ja nun nicht wirklich reine Küstenfliegen. Wenn ich keinen Widerspruch bis 31. Mai höre ist das so beschlossen.

Thema Fliegenanzahl:
Mir persönlich sind drei Fliegen pro (Teilnehmeranzahl-1) auch lieber. Aber dann limitieren wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf höchstens 10.
Oder sind jemandem 27 Fliegen zu binden zu viel?
Er möge sich bis 31. Mai (SwapBindeBeginn) erklären oder schweigen. 

Am Montag (30. Juni) werde ich eine Mail in diesen Thread posten in dem ich alle Teilnahmebedingungen nochmal zusammen fasse.
Bis 10. Juni gebe ich allen Teilnehmern meine Postadresse per PN bekannt.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## südlicht (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich mache willig alles mit und versende meine kreativen Ergüsse auch gerne in einem Behältnis 

Zur Not tuns ja auch zwei Streichholzschachteln mit ein wenig Schaumstoff drin :q  

TL, Eric :m


----------



## snoekbaars (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen!!

OK, Leute, dann also mal Butter bei die Fisch', auch wenn ich etwas später dran bin als beabsichtigt.
Bitte seht es mir nach, aber beruflich kam leider etwas mehr auf als gewohnt.

Zuallererst stelle ich fest, dass wir wider Erwarten doch nicht noch mehr geworden sind, so wie Ralph vermutete (Vaddy und Ace).
Daher halte ich hiermit die finale TeilnehmerListe am First AB-FlySwap fest:

  - südlicht (Eric)
  - gofishing (Ralph)
  - Truttafriend (Tim)
  - meyerlein (Christian)
  - Stephan (Stephan)
  - snoekbaars (Ralph)
 - Jens2001 (jens)

Das macht summasummarum SIEBEN Teilnehmer.


Als Typus wird eine reine Küstenfliege gebunden.
Es können Nahrungsimitate, Reiz- oder Gruppenmuster für folgende Fischarten gebunden werden:
Meerforelle, Dorsch, Meeräsche, Hornhecht, Plattfisch und  Wolfsbarsch.

Jeder Teilnehmer bindet das von ihm erkorene Muster also 18 mal.
Diese verstaut er in einem Behältnis seiner Wahl, das sein Getüddel in optimalem Zustand postalisch verschicken läßt.
Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass die Muster anderer Teilnehmer größer ausfallen können als die Eigenen.

Der Umschlag oder das Paket soll bitte das entsprechende Rückporto und ggfs. einen entsprechenden Rückumschlag enthalten.
Zudem bitte ich der Form halber dem Paket nochmal ausdrücklich Name, Name der Fliege, Adresse und den Nick hier beim Anglerboard beizulegen.

In einer Mail an mich erbitte ich zudem eine ausführliche Bindeanleitung, ggfs. auch mit Hinweisen die es BindeNeulingen ermöglicht das Muster nachzuvollziehen, im MS-Word-Format als Anhang.

* Die Bindephase des Swaps beginnt mit dem heutigen Tage und endet, da ich vom 02.-17. Juli verreist bin, am 20. Juli.
* 
Um Retouren von Post, die nicht in den Briefkasten passt und die ich nicht abholen kann zu vermeiden schlage ich allen vor, ihre Beiträge erst kurz vor Ende der 28. Kalenderwoche (11.-17. Juli) zu verschicken. 

Innerhalb der darauf folgenden ca. 2 Wochen werde ich die Verteilung abwickeln und alles hier im Board irgendwie veröffentlichen.

So ... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein als die Ankündigung, dass ich Anfang kommender Woche allen Teilnehmern per PN meine private Post- und dienstliche Mailadresse schicken werde. Den Rest der Woche kann ich leider nicht mehr aktiv online sein.

Ich muss jetzt los!!

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich happy binding!!

Bis später!! #h

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

cooooool   #6

Hast du fein organisiert Ralph. Ich freu mich drauf #h


----------



## Gnilftz (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache willig alles mit und versende meine kreativen Ergüsse auch gerne in einem Behältnis



Eric,
es geht nur ums Fliegenbinden!!!  #d  :q 

Wo ist eigentlich die Ferkelfahndung???


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache willig alles mit



*Taaaaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaa* 

Das ist doch hier kein Kontaktmarkt  #d :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Super snoekbars,

hast du fein gemacht.

Ich werde was Schwarzes (für Eric das "kleine Schwarze" |supergri  :m )für die Nacht tüddeln. 18 x  #t  
... dann mal ran an die Arbeit ... #6 

Gruss Stephan  |wavey:


P.S.: Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Filmdosen für den Fliegenversand gemacht - ihr wißt schon die kleinen Dinger die man früher in die Knipskästen tat. |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## südlicht (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Männers!

Jaja, so schnell hat man das Schweinejagdkommando am Hals.... #d |supergri  Dabei hab ichs doch nur gut gemeint.... #c 

Werde dann die Tage mal anfangen zu Tüdeln und zum genannten Termin die Kreationen zur Post bringen. Zum Versenden werde ich die Fliegen wohl in eine leere Moods-Packung stecken. Mit ein bisschen Schaumstoff müsste das ja eigentlich ideal sein...

Wünsch euch allen ein schönes Wochenende und krumme Ruten 

TL, Eric :m


----------



## Medo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Super snoekbars,
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Filmdosen für den Fliegenversand gemacht - ihr wißt schon die kleinen Dinger die man früher in die Knipskästen tat. |kopfkrat :q


 
#d #d nene stephan#d #d 

kein wunder das du keine photos hast|supergri 

man legt den film ein und nicht die dose|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Achso ... deswegen -)))


----------



## südlicht (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

So, ich habe heute mal mit dem Binden meiner Muster angefangen. Ich saß im Zug von Salzburg nach Ludwigshafen und hatte mein Bindeköfferchen im Gepäck. Also den Schraub-Bindestock an den Klappsitz und los gings :q
Die Leute haben zwar ein bisschen "strange" geschaut aber es hat Spaß gemacht und die Zeit ging rum :q 

Die ersten 6 sind in der Dose...  

Wünsch euch nen guten Start in die Woche...

TL, Eric :m 


Ach ja, so sah das aus:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

...hab alle Fliegen fertig.

Warte jetzt auf weitere Anweisungen |kopfkrat  :q 

Addi ...

Gruss Stephan


----------



## gofishing (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Stephan


Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeber !



TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Jenau ... geradezu obszschööön!!!

Bittu Färkel?!?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

...pah, ihr seid ja nur neidisch... :q 

nun mal los, nicht so viel posten - tüddeln bis die Finger bluten   :q 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ...pah, ihr seid ja nur neidisch... :q
> 
> nun mal los, nicht so viel posten - tüddeln bis die Finger bluten  :q
> 
> Gruss Stephan


 
sach mal stephan....

bis die fingers bluten ?

mensch, wenn ich bloss die zeit hätte.... ich bin ja mal gespannt was ihr nachher in den dosen habt#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> sach mal stephan....
> 
> bis die fingers bluten ?
> 
> mensch, wenn ich bloss die zeit hätte.... ich bin ja mal gespannt was ihr nachher in den dosen habt#h




... ich auch...   
und du hast schließlich zur Zeit wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen   :m 


Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich auch...
> und du hast schließlich zur Zeit wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen  :m
> 
> 
> Gruss Stephan


 
ich sitz hier gerade mit christian im garten und wundere mich .... wer fehlt hier?

schade... wärst doch gerne .... oder?

das holen wir nach!!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

lego !!!


----------



## Bondex (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hab´s leider zu spät gelesen, sonst wäre ich natürlich mit dabei gewesen. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und vor allem Halligallisuperdominoknackverschärfungsfliegen!


----------



## snoekbaars (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Kurze, aber knackige Umfrage an alle SWAP-Teilnehmer:

Sollen wir Bondex noch mit dazu nehmen?
Wenn ALLE zustimmen geht das klar, und jeder bindet halt 3 Fliegen mehr.

Bitte um Rückmeldung hier im Thread bis übermorgen.

Bis später!!


----------



## südlicht (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Von mir aus... Kein Problem :m


----------



## meyerlein (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin, von mir aus auch OK. 
Dann muß Streber-Stephan ja auch nochmal ran|supergri
#hchristian


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

nö- da hab ich keine lust drauf. |gr:  |gr:  |gr: 

ich binde nie wieder eine ... :q  :q  :q 

ne, klar meinetwegen.bin gespannt was Bondex tüddelt.

Hauptsache die Fliege hinterläst keinen Ölfilm auf der Wasseroberfläche  |kopfkrat  :q 

Also, wenn er mitmachen möchte : O.K.; aber dann muss auch Schluss sein, den Thread gabs ja nun lange genug.

Kann mir mal jemand die günstigste Versandart mitteilen - bidde, bidde   

Grüsse Stephan :m


----------



## Medo (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir mal jemand die günstigste Versandart mitteilen - bidde, bidde
> 
> Grüsse Stephan :m


 
klar man....

... firmenpost:q :q 

sponsored by z.....


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

OK dann bin ich mal dabei und tüdel ein paar Küstenfliegen? Oder solls jetzt doch irgendeine Fliege für Forellen sein? Wieviele jetzt insgesamt und bis wann spätestens?

@Stefan
sehr günstig ist auch eine sogenannte Warensendung. Das Wort Warensendung muß allerdings mit draufstehen und man darf die Post dann nicht verkleben.


----------



## snoekbaars (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Alles klar soweit, ich bin auch einverstanden!
Würde mich sehr freuen!#h

Fehlt also das Nicken nur noch von Ralph, Timsen und Jens.
Und dann is auch finito und basta.:g

Obwohl ich ein fauler Binder bin, wenn ich MUSS |uhoh:, wollte ich nur schon mal hiermit den Namen für mein Muster reservieren:
"Baltic Tiger":q


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

naaaa guuuut   :m #6

Aber nur wenn Bondex sich die Mühe macht und den Thread nochmal liest.
Sprich solche Fragen wie was binden wir eigentlich und wieviele find ich etwas lustlos #y


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Truttafriend
das hat doch nichts mit lustlos zu tun Tim, wie kommst Du denn dadrauf? Ich und lustlos? Das gibt´s bei mir doch gar nicht. Wenn ich keine Böge hätte würde ich doch nicht mitmachen oder? Das Problem ist doch das sich hier alles einige Male geändert hat und ich möglichst alles richtig und zur Zufriedenheit aller machen will.  
Lustlos finde ich es dann schon eher wenn kritisiert wird anstatt sich nochmal die Mühe zu machen eine konkrete Antwort zu bringen, meinst du nicht auch Tim?  |bla: Verstehe das jetzt aber bitte nicht als Angriff, denn ich weiß ja auch wie du das gemeint hast. Vielleicht habe ich etwas zu kompliziert gedacht, bitte das zu entschuldigen. Ich werde mich dann also an die bereits geposteten Vorgaben halten und alles wird gut. :m


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich fasse nochmals zusammen
Moin!!

Also ich sage mal so:

Ich bekomme dann ja von jedem seine Fliegen in irgendeinem Behältnis in einem Postumschlag oder Paket seiner Wahl zugeschickt.
Da der Swap teilnehmeranzahlmäßig ja doch recht übersichtlich bleibt sichere ich jedem Teilnehmer zu dass er alle Teilnehmerfliegen in gleichem Behältnis (bitte Rückporto und Umschlag an sich selbst adressiert beilegen) zurück erhält.

Im gleichen Atemzug wollen wir mal nun lieber (Bodden-) Hecht-, Zander und BarschStreamer vom Swap ausschließen. Denn es sind ja nun nicht wirklich reine Küstenfliegen. Wenn ich keinen Widerspruch bis 31. Mai höre ist das so beschlossen.

Thema Fliegenanzahl:
Mir persönlich sind drei Fliegen pro (Teilnehmeranzahl-1) auch lieber. Aber dann limitieren wir die Teilnehmerzahl auf höchstens 10.
Oder sind jemandem 27 Fliegen zu binden zu viel?
Er möge sich bis 31. Mai (SwapBindeBeginn) erklären oder schweigen. 

Am Montag (30. Juni) werde ich eine Mail in diesen Thread posten in dem ich alle Teilnahmebedingungen nochmal zusammen fasse.
Bis 10. Juni gebe ich allen Teilnehmern meine Postadresse per PN bekannt.

Bis später
Ralph

----------------------

Moin zusammen!!

OK, Leute, dann also mal Butter bei die Fisch', auch wenn ich etwas später dran bin als beabsichtigt.
Bitte seht es mir nach, aber beruflich kam leider etwas mehr auf als gewohnt.

Zuallererst stelle ich fest, dass wir wider Erwarten doch nicht noch mehr geworden sind, so wie Ralph vermutete (Vaddy und Ace).
Daher halte ich hiermit die finale TeilnehmerListe am First AB-FlySwap fest:

- südlicht (Eric)
- gofishing (Ralph)
- Truttafriend (Tim)
- meyerlein (Christian)
- Stephan (Stephan)
- snoekbaars (Ralph)
- Jens2001 (jens)

Das macht summasummarum SIEBEN Teilnehmer.


Als Typus wird eine reine Küstenfliege gebunden.
Es können Nahrungsimitate, Reiz- oder Gruppenmuster für folgende Fischarten gebunden werden:
Meerforelle, Dorsch, Meeräsche, Hornhecht, Plattfisch und Wolfsbarsch.

Jeder Teilnehmer bindet das von ihm erkorene Muster also 18 mal.
Diese verstaut er in einem Behältnis seiner Wahl, das sein Getüddel in optimalem Zustand postalisch verschicken läßt.
Ich gebe zu bedenken, dass die Muster anderer Teilnehmer größer ausfallen können als die Eigenen.

Der Umschlag oder das Paket soll bitte das entsprechende Rückporto und ggfs. einen entsprechenden Rückumschlag enthalten.
Zudem bitte ich der Form halber dem Paket nochmal ausdrücklich Name, Name der Fliege, Adresse und den Nick hier beim Anglerboard beizulegen.

In einer Mail an mich erbitte ich zudem eine ausführliche Bindeanleitung, ggfs. auch mit Hinweisen die es BindeNeulingen ermöglicht das Muster nachzuvollziehen, im MS-Word-Format als Anhang.

Die Bindephase des Swaps beginnt mit dem heutigen Tage und endet, da ich vom 02.-17. Juli verreist bin, am 20. Juli.

Um Retouren von Post, die nicht in den Briefkasten passt und die ich nicht abholen kann zu vermeiden schlage ich allen vor, ihre Beiträge erst kurz vor Ende der 28. Kalenderwoche (11.-17. Juli) zu verschicken. 

Innerhalb der darauf folgenden ca. 2 Wochen werde ich die Verteilung abwickeln und alles hier im Board irgendwie veröffentlichen.

So ... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein als die Ankündigung, dass ich Anfang kommender Woche allen Teilnehmern per PN meine private Post- und dienstliche Mailadresse schicken werde. Den Rest der Woche kann ich leider nicht mehr aktiv online sein.

Ich muss jetzt los!!

Allen Teilnehmern wünsche ich happy binding!!

Bis später!! 
--------------------------------

Also nur um sicher zu gehen es bleibt bei diesen Vorgaben?


----------



## Bondex (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Oder in Kurz:
18 Küstenfliegen binden und bis zum 11. Juli mit Rückporto an Ralph schicken.


----------



## gofishing (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars

Genickt !   :g 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Oder in Kurz:
> 18 Küstenfliegen binden und bis zum 11. Juli mit Rückporto an Ralph schicken.


... jetzt 21 Fliegen  

Gruss Stephan

P.S.: FERTIG!!! |supergri


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ja ja, unser Streber !


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

OK 21! Die ersten 4 sind schon fertig. Bin ich jetzt auch ein Streber? :q  :q  :q


----------



## snoekbaars (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Bondex  #h

Also ich setzte jetzt Jens' Zustimmung mal voraus und erkläre Dich willkommen im Swap!!
Dann ist ja auch soweit alle klärchen und wünsche heftigst gutes Binden.
Die PM an Dich kommt auch wohl noch im Laufe des Morgens.

4 Stück hab ich auch schon fertig. :q


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Dem schliesse ich mich doch glatt mal an : |birthday:


----------



## Bondex (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars
Ich gratuliere auch auf´s Herzlichste!!!!


----------



## Medo (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

von mir auch alles gute :=)


----------



## südlicht (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Na, von mir natürlich auch... :q |wavey: 

Lass es dir gut gehen....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoek: Alles Gute nachträglich.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ralph du wirst auch nicht jünger  :q  |schild-g 

Was hat´s denn so schönes gegeben?


----------



## Jens2001 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> @Bondex #h
> 
> Also ich setzte jetzt Jens' Zustimmung mal voraus und erkläre Dich willkommen im Swap!!


 
Das haste aber fein gemacht.... bin natürlich mit allem einverstanden!!!! Hatte nur nen paar Tage keine Zeit hier reinzuschauen......
also 21 Fliegen.... geht klar

Gruß Jens


----------



## Bondex (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

6 sind schon fertig


----------



## Medo (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> 6 sind schon fertig


 
und ich bin sicher... du hältst uns auf dem laufenden:q


----------



## Bondex (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

und ich bin sicher... du hältst uns auf dem laufenden

aber nur wenn du auch immer schön artig bist, sonst gehts ohne Abendbrot ins Bett!


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Fääääärtiiiiich  |jump:


----------



## Bondex (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

ich auch


----------



## snoekbaars (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin, ihr Fleissigsten!!#6
Ich nehme im Urlaub meine FliBiSachen mit, dann kann ich in Ruhe die restlichen 15 Tiger Schaffen.
Im Moment läuft noch meine SandaalProduktion für Anfang Juli auf Hochtouren.|uhoh:
Bis später:m
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Sacht ma, hat von Euch jemals schon einer mit ner Streberfliege wat gefangen. :q 

Ich gehe jetzt mal meine Haken suchen.  
Den Tampen habe ich schon mal paratgelegt.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Sacht ma, hat von Euch jemals schon einer mit ner Streberfliege wat gefangen.


....aber dann muß die Fliege stark beschwert sein sonst kommt man nicht in sein Habitat :m Siehe hier #c 

http://www.angeltreff.org/fische/raubfische/streber/streber.html


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Streberfliege - ich weiß schon was gemeint.

Nur weil ich schneller und schöner kann als die ollen Camper :q 

Wahrscheinlich muste ein lokal bekannter Tüddler erst noch nen Marder auf Fehmarn umnieten |muahah:  |muahah: um genug Material zusammen zu bekommen.

Nun ja, nix für Ungut; Spass muß sein

 :m  :g 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

So, mal wieder hochgeholt - 
kann der Versand beginnen?

Gruss Stephan


----------



## gofishing (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Stephan mach kein Quatsch.

Mit nassem Kopp schicke ich keine Fliege vor die Tür. |abgelehn 


Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist Bindezeit bis 20ten.
Also leg Dich wieder  |schlafen  .


----------



## Ace (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Irgendwie ist die Sache an mir vorbeigelaufen...war in letzter Zeit aber auch eher ein fauler Leser.
Wenns eine Wiederholung gibt würde ich gerne mitmachen.

Ich hoffe aber doch das Ihr die Ergebnisse hier reinstellt. !?


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars 
wieviele haben denn bereits die Fliegen an dich geschickt? Oder hast du vielleicht sogar alle beisammen?


----------



## snoekbaars (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen!! #h

@all:
Also, ich bin seit Samstag wieder im Lande und aus Polen zurück. Wie es da war ist ein anderes Thema. Mit Fliegenbindesachen mitnehmen war allerdings nix. Hab ich nicht gern gemacht, aber den Familiensegen bewahrte es vor Schieflage. Die letzten 10 Stk. krieg' ich in den nächsten paar Tagen auch so noch hin.
Wer also mit seinen *21 Fliegen* (zur Erinnerung!!) fertig sein sollte kann ruhig schon mal schicken. (Rück-)Umschlag (bei wiederverwendbaren Behältnissen natürlich nicht) und Rückporto bitte nicht vergessen!!

@Stephan:
Hier ist alles Bestens ... kannst kommen lassen!! |supergri

@Ace:
Ok ... haben wir alle Verstanden: Aaatsche macht den nächsten SwapMaster! #6

@Bondex:
Als ich Samstag heim kam, waren bislang erst Deine Fliegen angekommen.
#6

@Truttafriend:
Pardon, Tim ... hatte zuletzt Deine Frage vollkommen überlesen.
Zu meinem Geburtstag gab es glücklicher Weise wenig Aufhebens.
Kinder und Lebensgefährtin schenkten mir einige schöne Klein- und Großigkeiten.
Meine engsten Kollegen und Kolleginnen hier im Büro haben auf einige kleine, unauffällige Bemerkungen von mir hin |kopfkrat für ein supergeniales Buch zusammengelegt, welches ich dann mit einer Widmung überreicht bekam: "Innovative Saltwater Flies" von Bob Veverka, von welchem ich auf meiner, neben dem Anglerboard natürlich, Lieblingsseite im Netz gelesen hatte.
GEILES TEIL!! :l

P.S. @all:
Also wenn's den einen oder anderen Tag mehr braucht hab ich damit null Problemo.
Und wenn Jemand seinerseits Ende Juli/Anfang August in Urlaub sein oder fahren sollte gebt mir bitte Bescheid, ich richte mich dann danach damit die Post auch an- und nicht ggfs. zurück kommt.


----------



## gofishing (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

So, meine Fliegen sind auch auf dem Postweg.

Bis Freitag muß ich jetzt noch ein paar Fliegen für die dänischen Auen tüddeln.
Werde dann wieder die Schilfgürtel mit Fliegen verziehren. :q 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Man ist das spannend #6 

Also, wer das 1.Foto von allen Fliegen
hier reinstellt bekommt ne Buddel Gold von mir.

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Rausreißer:#h
Also, ich finde, die Spannung hält sich in Grenzen.
Wenn denn ALLE Flieschen angekommen sind, und ich denke, das wird noch den einen oder anderen Tag dauern ... DANN mache ICH Fotos und brenne sie auf CD, damit ich sie hier auf meinen Dienstrechner kriege, bastel die Bindeanleitungen mit den Photos zusammen und drucke sie aus (S/W). DANN stelle ich die indiviuelle Kollektion für jeden Teilnehmer zusammen, nehme von jedem Muster den s/w-Audruck dazu und schicke alles an die Teilnehmer.
DANN, nach weiteren 2-3 Tagen, damit die Teinehmer ihre Post inzwischen erhalten konnten, mache ich wohl für jedes Muster ein eigenes Posting mit Bild (Farbe) hier im Thread.
So ungefähr wird es sein.
Also kannst Du ganz gelassen davon ausgehen, dass der SwapMaster tut, was er tun MUSS! |supergri
Die Foddos kommen also relativ sicher von mir hier in den Thread .... zu gegebener Zeit.

Aber gegen ein Gold hab' ich grundsätzlich wenig einzuwenden! :m


----------



## Rausreißer (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hmm, 147 Fliegen zuordnen, verteilen, Fotos zu machen,
Bindeanleitungen zu kopieren, na, OK.
Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass Dir da die Spannung
fehlt.
Aber Respekt vor dem Thread, und Deinem Einsatz von mir #6

Gernot #h 

PS: Das mit der Motivationshilfe spare ich mir also lieber |supergri


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo Swapper,

meine Fliegen sind "on the way"

@ snoekbaars:würde mich über ne kurze PN freuen wenn sie da sind - habe mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Post gemacht.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Medo (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Swapper,
> 
> meine Fliegen sind "on the way"
> 
> ...


 
und wenn weg.... dann halt nochmal 2? :r 

ich hoffe euer swap funzt ohne probs#h


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin!!

@Gernot:
Fotos mache ich ja nur von jeweils einer Fliege (ich suche mir die subjektiv "Schönste" raus) pro Teilnehmer. Also 8.
Und für's Verteilen: 8 numerierte Kaffeetöppe mit Namen drauf und immer nur davon den jeweils selbst gebundenen keine 3 pro Muster rein.
Dann alles auf die Postbehältnisse verteilt und ab, Anleitungen alle bis auf die jeweils eigene dazu und ab dafür!!:m
Alles halb so wild.
Wenn wir uns mal sehen sollten, erinnere mich, dass ich DIR ne Hopfenkaltschale ausgebe!! |supergri

@Stephan:
Alles klärchen ... ich PNne Dir, wenn da!!

@Medo:
Ich erwarte zwar üblicher Weise keine Probs mit den Gelben, aber WENN ... können wir uns darüber immer noch den Kopf zerbrechen.

Bis später!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich sag schon mal provilaktisch herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe und die viele Arbeit...


----------



## snoekbaars (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Bondex:
Mach ich wirklich gern ... bin ja der Erste, der alle zusammen hat!!

@all:
Ich sach schon mal tschüß, bis Montag. Hab jetzt Dienstschluß.
Wenn Fliegen ankommen sollten melde ich möglicher Weise zwischendurch mal kurz.

Bis denne, und PETRI beim Angeln am WE!!

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen ... die Arbeitswoche hat mich wieder.

Pflichtgemäß ein kleiner Zwischenstand:

Meine Baltic Tiger sind nun auch fertich (endlich).

Bis jetzt effektiv angekommen sind die Getüddels von:

Bondex, Meyerlein und Trutta!#6

Die von Stephan und Gofishing müßten im Zulauf sein und heute oder morgen erwarte ich deren Eintreffen.

Wie ist der Zwischenstand bei den Anderen?|kopfkrat

Bis später!!

Ralph


----------



## Truttafriend (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Wir!...wollen!...die!...Fliegen!...sehn! WirwollendieFliegensehn! :m 


Bin schon echt gespannt #h


----------



## snoekbaars (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

NIX da ... erst wenn alle da und fotofiert sind.

|abgelehn 

@all:
ja ... was ... wollt Ihr die Foddos wirklich schon sehen bevor ich sie in die Post geb?
*Schweissabwisch*???   

Stephan's Fliegen waren übrigens heute in der Post. #6 

ALSO ... ??WER?? fehlt noch?!? #h 

Bis morgen!!


----------



## snoekbaars (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo, zusammen!! |wavey:

Mal wieder ein kleiner Zwischenstand:

Bislang angekommen sind die Fliegen von Bondex, Meyerlein, Truttafriend und Stephan. |supergri

Von gofishing weiss ich, dass er abgeschickt hat. Da sind sie aber noch nicht.
Ich weiss auch nicht, Ralph. Hast Du einen Beleg für's wegschicken?|kopfkrat
Warten wir noch bis Anfang nächster Woche, dann sollten wir uns langsam Sorgen machen, wegen Deines Päckchens.

Gut wäre es mal von Südlicht und Jens2001 zu hören wie der Status ist.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## südlicht (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo Leute!

Meine Fliegen sind soweit auch fertig, nur der Lack muss noch trocknen bevor ich sie einpacke. Denke also, dass ich sie morgen oder spätestens Samstag vormittag zur Post bringe. Die Bindeanleitung erstelle ich gerade, dann ist alles abgehakt 

Wünsch euch allen noch nen schönen Tag und bald ein tolles WE.

Tight lines, Eric :m


----------



## südlicht (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

So, die Bindeanleitung ist jetzt auch per Mail raus.. Hab noch ein paar Fotos gemacht, da aber meine Cam kaputt ist und ich mir schnell ne andere geliehen habe, mit der ich nicht so zurecht komme, ist die Bildquali nicht so berauschend... 

TL, Eric :m


----------



## südlicht (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hai Leute!

Hab gerade die Fliegen zur Post gebracht  

Schönes WE euch allen & Tight lines, Eric :m


----------



## snoekbaars (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade die Fliegen zur Post gebracht


 
Sie sind angekommen, Eric!! #6 

Schick! ... und innovative Verpackung, gefällt mir!! :m


----------



## Rausreißer (30. Juli 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Man Gut das ich die Wunderwerke von Tim
schon/noch live gesehen habe...

Hattet Ihr eigendlich eine Penale vereinbart? :q 

Ralph, nun schreibe hier bloß nicht wieder das es hier nicht spannend ist. #y 

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (2. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen!! |wavey:

@Gernot:
Was meinst Du mit "Penale" genau? Der Begriff ist mir unbekannt. Oder meinst Du evtl. "Strafe" bei z.B. "Fristüberschreitung"?

@all:
Tja ... es tut sich aktuell nicht viel. 6 komplette Sätze Küstenfliegen warten auf Vervollständigung. Die Fliegen von Jens und Ralph stehen leider noch immer aus. Weiß jemand was von den Beiden? #c

Ich habe beiden eine PN geschickt.

*Ich warte noch auf ein "Lebenszeichen" bis Montag, 08.08.2005. *

Wenn ich bis dahin nichts gehört habe, beginne ich im Interesse aller anderen Teilnehmer mit der weiteren Abwicklung des Swaps. Ggfs. bekommen die Teilnehmer überzählige Exemplare ihres eigenen Musters von mir zurück geschickt.

Tight Lines + dry socks!!
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ralph (Gofishing) ist an der Konge.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (4. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@ snoekbaars.
Penale: Nun ja genau, das ist es, wie Du den Begriff umschrieben hast.
Anscheinend ist der Begriff aber mehr Umgangssprachlich verankert, als im Web dokumentiert.
Egal,

 Was kann man sonst noch machen um Dir Bilder oder Infos zu entlocken? #q 

WIR WOLLEN FLIEGEN SEHEN !

Gernot #h


----------



## snoekbaars (5. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

|wavey:

@all:
Also was mit Jens2001 los ist, weiss ich nicht. Ich denke mal, er ist, wie gofishing im Angelurlaub.
Ich warte also noch bis Montag/Dienstag zu, ob ich noch was höre.

@gernot:
Also erst wenn ich den Swap geschlossen habe werde ich von allen die Bilder überhaupt erst machen. Und dann werden alle annähernd gleichzeitig veröffentlicht. Nicht nacheinander. Und evtl. finden wir ja auch noch eine andere Platform für unseren Swap.:g


----------



## Rausreißer (6. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> Und evtl. finden wir ja auch noch eine andere Platform für unseren Swap.:g



 |kopfkrat 

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich verschenke meine Fliegen an andere hier, wenn sich die anderen Jungs nicht mehr blicken lassen. Ich brauche sie auf jeden Fall nicht zurück, weil ich kann sie mir ja jederzeit wieder neu binden, sollen andere lieber damit Fische fangen, dann freue ich mich drüber...


----------



## Rausreißer (7. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Tja Björn, aber es bleibt weiter spannend.
Schade mit den Fliegen von Ralph (gofishing)
Das scheint ja mit dem Postweg schief gegangen zu sein.

Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (7. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Also Gernot, ich kann noch etwas warten, zur Zeit soll´s oben an der Küste sowieso nicht sooo doll sein. Natürlich freue ich mich aber auch auf Eure Wunderwaffen, aber warten macht das doch noch viel spannender.


----------



## gofishing (8. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Schade um meine Fliegen.
Und ich dachte nur Ebay Briefsendungen kommen abhanden.
Ich habe jetz auch keine Lust mich darüber zu ärgern.

Wenn Ihr mir noch einen Aufschub bis spätestes Dienstag gebt bin ich nochmal dabei.


TL

Ralph


----------



## südlicht (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Für meinereiner ist das kein Problem Ralph!   Wie wars in Dänemark?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich hab auch Zeit und freue mich auf deine Fliegen Ralph.

Auf eine Woche kommt es mir nicht an.

Gruss Stephan


----------



## snoekbaars (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen.

Also ICH sehe das genau so!!

Damit ist schon jetzt die Mehrheit eindeutig dafür, den Swap bis zum Eintreffen von Ralph's Nachschub zu verlängern.

Kennt vielleicht irgend Jemand den Jens2001 etwas näher?!?
Hat Jemand eine Telefonnummer?
Wenn wir ihn irgendwie kriegen, könnten wir ja auch ihm noch Verlängerung signalisieren!

Wär' doch schön, wenn wir alle beisammen hätten.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Bondex (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Ralf

habe damit auch keine Probleme, jetzt hast Du ja schon etwas Übung damit, dann werden die mit Sicherheit extraklasse #6


----------



## Truttafriend (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

das Ralph sich nochmal hinsetzt und 21 Muster tüddelt #r dafür

Ich konnte die Teile nach der 10. nicht mehr sehen  

Klar kann ich warten #h


----------



## meyerlein (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin,
auch bei mir kein Problem, erhöht die Spannung !

Gruß christian


----------



## südlicht (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Laut News-Ticker hat die Post AG heute 21 Fliegen eines unbekannten Künstlers für den unglaublichen Erlös von 21000 € versteigert. Der Erlös soll zu Gunsten der Kormoranaufzucht verwendet werden.

Ok, nich hauen - war´n Scherz :q

Freu mich auf die Fliegen.... 

Guts Nächtle, Eric :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				südlicht schrieb:
			
		

> Laut News-Ticker hat die Post AG heute 21 Fliegen eines unbekannten Künstlers für den unglaublichen Erlös von 21000 € versteigert. Der Erlös soll zu Gunsten der Kormoranaufzucht verwendet werden.


 |smash:  |smash: 

geht ja gar nich' :q  Eric


----------



## snoekbaars (16. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen!!|wavey:

@all:
so ... nu wirds langsam spannend ... hab schon die Kamera geladen und die Linse geschärft. Ich denke mal, Ralph's Muster werden bald da sein oder auf die Reise gehen.#6

@gofishing:
Hallo Ralph ... wie sieht's aus, was machen die HakenTierchen?
Hatte ich schon Deine Bindeanleitung bekommen?

@truttafriend:
Ich hab mir zuletzt von hotmail aus selbst ne Mail geschickt und von anderen kamen auch die Bindeanleitungen an ... nur Deine will nicht in mein Postfach schlüpfen. Was kann das sein?
UND ... konntest Du Thomas inzwischen erreichen?

Nochmal @all:
UND ... unser Jens2001 (Jens) ist wohl jetzt ganz klar raus. Also sind drei Fliegen von jedem (nur nicht von Ralph, der ja nun, wenn nicht schon geschehen, nur noch 18 zu schicken braucht) überzählig. Die lassen sich nur ganz schwer gleichmäßig auf alle verteilen. Wer sie zurück geschickt haben möchte, soll sagen ... sonst verteile ich sie aus völkerverständigungsgründen ehrenamtlich an notleidende dänische Fliegenfischer, welche ich ganz sicher Anfang Oktober auf Als antreffen werde! :q:q

Greetz to everyone!

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (16. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars


Die Fliegen gehen morgen raus.
Bindeanleitung ebenfalls.

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (19. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hi all!

Jetzt wirds langsam richtig spannend.
Wenn Ralph die Fliegen vorgestern losgeschickt hat, dann sollten sie heute im Briefkasten oder bei der Post lagernd für mich liegen.
Die Mail mit Bindeanleitung ist immerhin schon mal NICHT! angekommen ... bis jetzt.

Ich werde dann am WE in aller Ruhe die Bilder machen und spätestens Montag oder Dienstag hier rein stellen.

Jupppiduppiduuuhh!!

Cheers
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (19. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@snoekbaars

Die erste Bindeanleitung ist am 19.07 an Dich rausgegangen.

Und heute nochmal eine. Sicher ist sicher. :m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (20. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Ralph, moin alle!|wavey: 

Die Fliegen sind angekommen. #6 Ob die Bindeanleitung auch kann ich erst Dienstag checken, da mein dienstlicher Rechner am Montag voraussichtlich gewartet wird.#c 

Aber mit der MailAdresse ist es wohl irgendwie nicht unproblematisch, denn auch die von Timsen hab ich nach mehrmaligen Versuchens nach wie vor nicht erhalten. Probiert doch sicherheitshalber mal noch diese hier:

commissar@web.de

Nu bin ich wech auf ne Familienfeier und erst Sonntag Abend wieder da.
Tschö!!

Greetz
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (20. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Na wenigstens sind die Fliegen angekommen. |jump: 

Ein erneuter Mailversuch kostet ja nix. :m 

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (22. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Ralph,

die mail an commisar rex ist raus.

Zur Sicherheit auch noch mal als PN.


TL

Ralph


----------



## südlicht (22. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hai Leute!

Nun kanns ja losgehen |supergri :z  Freu mich schon heftixt auf die Fliegen...

@snoekbaars: Meine 3 überschüssigen Fliegen kannst du gerne frei verwenden und der Völkerverständigung widmen  

Wünsch euch nen guten Wochenstart und tight lines,

Eric :m


----------



## snoekbaars (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen!! 

Nu, Kinners isses ma soweit.
Heute jetzt und hier die Bilder und Bindeanleitungen, soweit vorhanden, und morgen dann schicke ich die Post raus!!

Fangen wir also mal frei von der Leber wech an:



"Hedgehog nature grey" von bondex







*Material*
VMC Salzwasserstreamerhaken Größe 4
Bindeseide: synthetik schwarz
Kettenaugen
lange graue oder weiße Haare, z.B. Dachs, Hund, Lama oder Heidschnucke
2K Epoxydharz
Sekundenkleber

*Bindeanleitung*
Haken einspannen und Grundwicklung legen, dann ein helles Schwänzchen aus dem Haar einbinden und um den Hakenschenkel nach hinten legen. Genauso wie das Schwänzchen werden nun Partie nach Partie hintereinander dicht an dicht eingebunden und zwar bis zum Öhr. Hier wird das Material mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber gesichert. Nun noch ein paar Kettenaugen auflegen und mit einigen Achterwicklungen fixieren. Die Fliege könnte so bereits gefischt werden, ich versiegele das Köpfchen aber gerne noch mit etwas 2K Epoxydharz.

*Und so wird sie gefischt:*
Diese Fliege stellt ein nasses Gruppenmuster dar und imitiert sowohl eine große Garnele, einen Borstenwurm einen Brutfisch wie z.B.: Aalmutter oder Stichling. Sie kann daher variabel gefischt werden: Unbeschwert gezupft an der Oberfläche aber auch im Mittelwasser oder direkt am Grund bringt die Hedgehog gute Erfolge. Denkbar ist auch eine Variante mit rotem Bart, ohne Augen, oder einfach nur in orange, rot oder schwarz gebunden. Diese graue Variante eignet sich besonders gut für klares Wasser.


------------------------------------------------------

"Little Grizzlybou" von südlicht






*Material*
Haken: Langschenkliger Streamerhaken der Größe 4-8
Körper: Schwarz(grau-)weißes Wolldubbing
Hechel: Grizzlyhechel
Schwanz: Grizzlymarabou
Schwinge: Grizzlymarabou
Faden: schwarz

*Anleitung*
1. Den Haken fest einspannen und eine Grundwicklung bis zum Beginn des Hakenbogens legen. Es empfiehlt sich, zuvor einen kleinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber (Gel) auf den Haken zu streichen.








2. Einen Schwanz aus der Spitze einer Grizzly-Maraboufeder formen und hinten einbinden. Ebenso eine Grizzlyhechel und das Wolldubbing einbinden. Den Bindefaden nun ins erste Drittel vor dem Öhr verlegen.








3. Nun das Dubbbing in engen Wicklungen nach vorne legen und abbinden, abschneiden.

4. Die Hechel nach vorne verlegen und dabei darauf achten, dass sie recht tief in das Dubbing eindringt. Dies schützt die Hechel etwas vor Fischzähnen.






5. Nun wie beim Schwanz eine Grizzly-Marabou-Federspitze als Schwinge einbinden und gut sichern.








6. Nun einen Kopfknoten und mit einem Tröpfchen Lack sichern.








Fertig
Tight lines, Eric (südlicht)

------------------------------------------------------


"Streberfliege STG" von Stephan







*Anleitung*
Haken 8 - 12 
Schwarzer Bindefaden (Galaxy wondert.)
Grundwicklung
Butt : Marabou mit 2-3 Streifen "comes alive"
Körper : Chenille schwarz
Palmerhechel schwarz
sparsam Flash pearl
Kopf lackiert und dann Headzement

------------------------------------------------------



"Big Hole Demon Orange" von gofishing







*Anleitung*
Grundwicklung auf den 4er VMC 7070PS tüddeln.
Schwänzchen einbinden, nehmen könnt Ihr dafür Polarfuchs/Chickabou oder den Flaum von einer Softhackle.
Bindefaden nach vorne winden.
Jetzt Silbertinsel einbinden und den Körper damit formen.
Sichern und abschneiden.
Chenille einbinden, original soll es ja auch orange sein, genommen habe ich aber grizzledun.
Eine graue oder schwarze Hechel mit der Spitze einbinden.
Jetzt das Chenille nach vorn winden und das gleiche mit der schon eingebundenen Hechel machen.
Beides sichern und abschneiden.
Jetzt wird noch eine orange Softhechel eingebunden und winden.
Kopfknoten und fertig.
Entweder mit Kleber oder Lack sichern.

Eine schöne Fliege für das zeitige Frühjahr.
Kann man aber auch das ganze Jahr über als Reizfliege fischen 

TL
Ralph

------------------------------------------------------

"Burnt-Olive-Attack" von meyerlein






Salzwasser Haken, Gr. beliebig, einspannen und Grundwicklung legen bis höhe des Widerhakens, ein Bündel Amherst (weiß) einbinden. Per Schlaufentechnik den Flaum einer oliv/grizzly Sattelfeder (optional Marabou) einbinden und mit zwei-drei Windungen den Amherst verhüllen, darauf achten das die schwarzen Spitzen aber noch genug überstehen. Tinsel einbinden. Oliv/grizzly Hechel einbinden. Körper nach vorn mit UV Nice Dub "Burnt orange" dubben. Körperhechel winden, Tinsel nach vorn bringen, beides abbinden. Eine oliv/grizzly Sattelhechel einbinden und mit drei Windungen die Kopfhechel gestalten. Lack und ab dafür..............!

------------------------------------------------------

"Schnuppkuh" von truttafriend






*Material*
Haken: 6er Hayabusa
Faden: fluo-range
Schwanz: oranger Polarfuchs
Körper: oranges Icedubbing
Hechel: Hechel (badger)
Rippung: feiner Kupferdraht

- den Haken einspannen
- Grundwicklung legen
- Schwanz einfangen und einbinden
- Kupferdraht anlegen und einbinden
- Hechel anlegen und einbinden
- mit einer gewachsten Dubbingschlaufe den Körper dubben
- die Hechel zum Öhr palmern, gerne auch noch zwei Wicklungen vom Flaum
- den Kupferdraht durch die Hechel nach vorn wackeln und abwinden
- die Hechel am Öhr gut überfangen und im Ansatz nach hinten stellen
- den Kopf lacken und fettich

Das Muster fische ich seit Jahren durch alle Saisonen. An unbekannten und normal tiefen Spots ist meist die Schnuppkuh am Vorfach.



------------------------------------------------------

"Baltic Tiger" von snoekbaars






*Material*
Haken Partridge GRS Sea Shrimp Hook Größe 4 (optional irgendein salzwasserfester Garnelenhaken)
Bindegarn schwarz (optional rot oder orange)
Kettenaugen gold
Schwänzchen: zwei Grizzlymaraboufederspitzen
Körper: Straußenfederfiber gelb; Straußenfederfiber orange; dünner, ovaler Silbertinsel; "weiche" grizzly Hahnenhechel
"Kragen": zwei Streifen PearlFlash; fluogrüne Entenarschfeder
schnelltrocknender Klarlack

*Anleitung*
Haken einspannen, Faden im vorderen Fünftel festlegen, lackieren und KettenaugenPaar fest einbinden; mit Lack sichern.
In großen Spiralen Bindegarn nach hinten führen bis oberhalb des Widerhakens. Dort mit ein bis zwei halben Schlägen fixieren. Nun die beiden Maraboufederspitzen mit Stamm einbinden und den Stamm bis 2-3 mm vor den Augen festbinden und abschneiden. Faden zurückführen und gleich hinter dem Marabouschwänzchen das Tinsel und beide Straußenfederfiberspitzen einbinden und fixieren.
Den Bindefaden wieder nach vorne führen bis dort wo die Federstämme abgeschnitten wurden.
Nun die beiden Straußenfederfibern mit einander verdrehen. Diese zusammen in engen Windungen zum Faden um den Hakenschenkel winden, abfangen, fixieren und abschneiden.
Die Hahnenhechel von Flaum befreien und am dicken Ende zum Hakenbogen zeigend einbinden. In weiten, offenen Windungen zum Hakenbogem hin hecheln und mit dem Silbertinsel in gegenläufigen, ebenso offenen Windungen zum Öhr hin die Hechel abfangen und fixieren. An dem Punkt wo die Hechel eingebunden wurde den Tinsel abfangen und fest binden; abschneiden. Diese Stelle nun mit etwas Lack tränken und antrocknen lassen. Nun die beiden Flashstreifen beiderseitlich nach oben führend als "Backen" einbinden und auf Schwanzlänge kürzen. Nochmals lackieren.
Die Arschfeder nach Belieben einbinden und richtung Augen 4-5  enge Windungen machen, abbinden.
Den Faden um die Augen herum nach vorne zum Öhr führen, 1-2 Kopfknoten, lackieren ... fertich!!

Die Fliege ist eine Neukreation.
Ich habe sie mangels Gelegenheit noch nicht gefischt und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr sie mal anknüpft und schaut wie bissig der Tiger ist.

------------------------------------------------------

Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Ausleuchtung der Muster, aber der Blitz der Kamera wäre voll drübergeknallt und auf den Trichter mit der Belichtungskorrektur war ich erst später gekommen.

Morgen gehen die SwapFliegen auf ihre wohlverdiente Rückreise.
Möge die gelbe Schnecke mit uns sein!!

Ralph
P.S.: Wer macht den nächsten Swapmaster??


----------



## Rausreißer (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

COOOOL Ralph #6  #6  #6 

Und die Bilder sind richtig gut, genau die richtig Größe, finde ich.

Endgeil :m 

Gernot #h 

SM=Ace?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo Ralph,

freue mich schon auf die Muster - 

und vielen Dank für deine Tätigkeit als Swapmaster.

Hast du fein gemacht.


Gruss Stephan

P.S.: Ich dachte ich hätte die Anleitung weggeschickt - Sorry

Haken 8 - 12 
Schwarzer Bindefaden (Galaxy wondert.)

Grundwicklung
Butt : Marabou mit 2-3 Streifen "comes alive"
Körper : Chenille schwarz
Palmerhechel schwarz
sparsam Flash pearl
Kopf lackiert und dann Headzement


----------



## snoekbaars (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Stephan:
Wird aktualisiert ... wie heißt dat schwatte Dingen denn nu?


----------



## meyerlein (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin Ralph,

#6#6#6#6 und danke für die Arbeit. 

Wo meine Bindeanleitung abgeblieben ist #c. Also hier nochmal.

" Burnt-Olive-Attack "

Salzwasser Haken, Gr. beliebig, einspannen und Grundwicklung legen bis höhe des Widerhakens, ein Bündel Amherst (weiß) einbinden. Per Schlaufentechnik den Flaum einer oliv/grizzly Sattelfeder (optional Marabou) einbinden und mit zwei-drei Windungen den Amherst verhüllen, darauf achten das die schwarzen Spitzen aber noch genug überstehen. Tinsel einbinden. Oliv/grizzly Hechel einbinden. Körper nach vorn mit UV Nice Dub "Burnt orange" dubben. Körperhechel winden, Tinsel nach vor bringen, beides abbinden. Eine oliv/grizzly Sattelhechel einbinden und mit drei Windungen die Kopfhechel gestalten. Lack und ab dafür..............!

Gruß Christian

Bis zum nächsten Swap; wär ich nicht gerade dabei mich beruflich zu verändern würd ich morgen einen neuen anfangen.................also wer macht`s ?


----------



## Truttafriend (23. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

die sind ja alle sehr schnuckelig #r

Sauber eingestellt Ralph. Da meine Bindeanleitung verschollen ist hab ich die noch kurz in dein Post eingepflegt. Ich hoffe das war nicht zu frech   :q


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin!!

Null Problemo, Timsen ... genau das hatte ich erwartet. #6

Für den nächsten Swap nehmen wir abba nen neuen Thread, oddä?

Wer sich zum Master berufen fühlt soll einfach einen aufmachen!! :g

Und nebenbei bemerkt möchte ich mal mein Weiblein positiv erwähnen, die mir die entscheidenden und zeitsparenden Tipps zur Bildbearbeitung mit PaintShopPro gab und mit ungespieltem, wenn auch leidenschaftlosem Interesse meinen Spleen doch zumeist eher unterstützt als nur erträgt.
Ist schon bemerkenswert, denn welche Frau erträgt schon überall in der Wohnung verteilte Fliegenbindeutensilien mit einem solch hinreissenden Lächeln. :l


So ... in einer Stunde bringe ich die Fliegen zur Post!


----------



## gofishing (24. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ralph hast Du gut gemacht.
Freue mich schon auf die Fliegen.


An einem Tockenfliegen/Nymphenswap in der Winterzeit währe ich schon interessiert.


TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (24. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Ralph hast Du gut gemacht.
> Freue mich schon auf die Fliegen.


So ... sind jetzt wech, die Flieschen. Hoffen wir das Beste, dass Ihr bis Freitag alle Euren gerechten Anteil bekommen habt.



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> An einem Tockenfliegen/Nymphenswap in der Winterzeit währe ich schon interessiert.
> TL
> Ralph


Och jo ... soweit ich das bis jetzt überblicken kann wäre ich auch dabei.

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Bondex (24. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Klasse gemacht! Gruß und Dank auch an die Dame des Hauses!

Neuer Swap
also auf tolle Nympfen könnte ich auch! Trockenfliegen würden mich aber auch nicht stören. Und Naßfliegen werden meist völlig vernachlässigt. Wie wär´s denn wenn jeder eine Trockene eine nasse und eine Nympfe binden würde?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (24. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				snoekbaars schrieb:
			
		

> @Stephan:
> Wird aktualisiert ... wie heißt dat schwatte Dingen denn nu?


STEBERFLIEGE STG

 |supergri  :m 
Mache gerne beim nächsten Mal wieder mit !!!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## südlicht (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hai Jungs! 

War gerade am Briefkasten und hab sie! :q :q :q 

War ne geniale Sache und ich bin auch beim nächsten Swap dabei, es sei denn es werden Wallerfliegen gebunden, denn da nehm ich dann doch lieber ganze Hühner  :q

@ Swapbaars  : Danke Ralph für die ganze Arbeit und Orga, war super! #6

Einen schönen Tag wünsch ich euch noch u. tight lines,

Eric :m


----------



## gofishing (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Meine sind auch angekommen. |wavey: 


Daaaaaaaaangge noch mal.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Also, ich als unbezahlter Claqueur in diesem Thread;
also ich fand das Ding hier große Klasse #6 
Und so würde ich gerne bei dem 2.AB Swap auch gerne verzierte Haken
verschicken.

Gernot #h


----------



## Ace (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Sehr schöne Fliegen, Ich bin auch gerne beim nächsten mal dabei...aber bitte nicht als Swapmaster, bin doch noch nicht volljährig


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich als unbezahlter Claqueur in diesem Thread;
> also ich fand das Ding hier große Klasse #6
> Und so würde ich gerne bei dem 2.AB Swap auch gerne verzierte Haken
> verschicken.
> ...




Hurra,

wir haben den Swapmaster vom 2´ten 'Event.

Gernot, die Regularien bitte.
Nymphe und trocken - soweit ist ja schon klar. #6  :q 

Finde ich toll das du das machst. #6  #6  #h 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Stephan, also wirklich |rotwerden 


> Nymphe und trocken


Das kann ich gar nicht gut. |rotwerden 
Laß mal selber stecken.
Gernot #h


----------



## meyerlein (25. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin,

meine sind auch eingetrudelt #6
Hat Spaß gemacht. 

@Gernot

Da du das ja angeblich nicht kannst, ist so`n Swap die beste Gelegenheit dieses zu üben. Nach der 20ten geht das flott von der Hand:q

#hchristian


----------



## snoekbaars (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin zusammen! #h

@Swappers:
Gut zu hören, dass einige schon angekommen sind ... der Rest heute, so hoffe ich. Nach dem Verlust von Ralph's erster Garde bin ich da etwas mißtrauisch geworden.|rolleyes

@gernot:
Was Meyerlein sagt trifft absolut zu. Meine ersten Swaps mit eur@flyfish waren ähnlich. Und weil da Leute wie Hans Weilenmann mitmachten hab ich mich auch besonders angestrengt, mit meinen Fliegen.
Es gibt nix Besseres zum lernen ... und dann nimmst Du halt einfach die besten  und gleichartigsten 20 Deiner 40 Fliegen  von einem Muster, und Du hast es echt drauf. Man lernt nach und nach immer rationeller zu binden. Mit den restlichen, weniger gelungenen 20 kannste dann auch noch prima fischen!
Anfangs hatte ich die meisten Probleme mit den Proportionen und der Materialselektion (z.B. wo welche Feder aus dem Balg wie herausrupfen), und auch weil ich bei Swaps mitgemacht hatte geht es heute wesentlich besser, wenn auch noch entwicklungsfähig. 1-2 Stück eines Musters und ich habs spätestens dann raus.

Doch ... Gernot, Du machst das!!:m

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## gofishing (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Nachdem ich gestern abend noch mal alle Fliegen angeschaut habe, fand ich es doch eine klasse Idee von jeder 3 Stück zu binden. Das sollten wir so lassen.
Auch wenn es vielleicht den einen oder anderen abschreckt.
Nur mehr als 7 oder 8 Teilnehmer sollten es dann nicht sein.

Also Gernot, Du hast doch beim vorletzen Tüddeltreffen so klasse Garnelen gebunden.

Machst also jetzt den Garnelenswapmaster. #h 

TL

Ralph


----------



## snoekbaars (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ja Ralph ... |wavey:
... auch wenn ich mir direkt nach dem Binden geschworen hatte, nur noch maximal 2 Muster pro Nase pro Swap zu binden ... wenn man dann drei von jedem hat, dann überzeugt es auch mich, zukünftig wieder drei zu binden.

@all:
Also 8 Teilnehmer (inklusive SwapMaster) Maximum nach Eingang der Wortmeldung; eindeutige Wortmeldung ist verpflichtend. Der 9. ist raus!
Und Garnelen ... klasse Idee!!!
Drei pro Nase.
Jemand Einwände?

Gernot ist Master ... klar, Gernot? :m
Einwände?

Ich bin dabei! #6  Wer macht noch mit?

Gernot, bitte Rahmenbedingungen erstellen!! :q


----------



## Truttafriend (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

mein Päckchen ist auch angekommen  #6 

Geniale Teile #r

Einen Garnelenswap fände ich supi gut. Ich wäre wieder dabei.


----------



## meyerlein (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin,


bin auch dabei #6 

#h Christian

Danke im vorraus Gernot|supergri


----------



## Ace (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Garnelen = klasse Idee#6

Gernot als Swapmaster = noch bessere Idee#6


----------



## gofishing (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Gernot wir machen dann eine persönliche Übergabeparty bei Dir. Ist ja gleich um die Ecke. |laola:

TL

Ralph


----------



## marioschreiber (26. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Mist !
Garnelen sind genau mein Ding !
Leider habe ich in den nächsten Wochen keine Zeit um zu binden !


----------



## Rausreißer (27. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ok, Übergeredet, :m 
Dann mache ich das mal, bevor alle mich auf die Ignorier-Liste setzen.

Das hat man wohl davon wenn man einfach so in ein Thread reinquatscht.

OK: Ich werde dann in den nächsten Tagen einen Thread mit dem Inhalt
„2. AB Swap“ aufmachen und die Regularien ausschreiben. #4 

Die ersten „glorreichen“ 7, die sich dann bereit erklären mitzumachen, sind dabei.

(Oh man, was binde ich nur  |kopfkrat  ???)

Gernot #h 

PS: Ralph, geht klar, Flasch Kaff, Tass Bier und ne Kiste Mods werden bereitliegen. #g


----------



## gofishing (27. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Feine Entscheidung von Dir Gernot.

Ich bin dabei, um das gleich mal auf "glorreiche" 6 zu reduzieren.

TL

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (27. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Nenne das doch ganz einfach Garnelenswap.

Ich hätte da noch mal einen Vorschlag.
Jeder bindet 2 Garnelen, einmal als Normalschwimmer und einmal eine auf der Flucht. Also rückwärts schwimmend.

Nicht das Tim nach der 10ten wieder keine Lust mehr hat.  

Gruß

Ralph

PS. Die Garnelen schaffe ich, aber an der Kiste Moods werde ich wohl zugrundegehen. #c


----------



## meyerlein (27. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

:mFein Gernot !

Wie gesagt, bin auch dabei. Also nur noch glorreiche 5.

Gruß Christian

PS
Ich könnte die Fliegen bis Mo. fertig machen|supergri


----------



## snoekbaars (28. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Moin!|wavey: 

Also ich habe Gernot so verstanden, dass es mit der Anmeldung erst dann gilt, wenn er den neuen Thread aufgemacht hat.:m 
Ich seh' schon ... wird knapp mit den Startplätzen.
Also nicht drängeln.:q 

@meyerlein:
Bitte mal nicht derart inflationär!|uhoh: 

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Medo (28. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@garnelengernot

garnis... da bin ich doch auch dabei!!

und den tüddelmaster lade ich einfach noch mal vorher ein


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

|kopfkrat .....hmmmm.... GARNEEEEELE  |kopfkrat 

geht ja gar nicht  :q 
Da ich leider *nicht* der *Obergarnelenimitationsbinder* bin, 
werde ich mir bei nächster Gelegenheit Eure Kreationen mal
in irgendeiner Schachtel anschauen


----------



## gofishing (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Haben den nun wenigstens alle ihre Fliegen erhalten?

@medo
Den Tüddelmaster brauchst Du nicht mit einer Einladung zum Käsekuchenessen bestechen. Ist doch kein Wettkampf.


@Dorschdiggler

Das ist ja wohl die faulste Ausrede seit bestehen des AB´s. |peinlich

TL

Ralph


----------



## Rausreißer (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Die von Mario war aber auch nicht schlecht.....   :q  :q


----------



## gofishing (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Stümmt ! :c


----------



## Bondex (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hallo an alle hier...
Ich möchte mich nocheinmal rechtherzlich bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken insbesondere gilt mein Dank unserem Berliner Snoekbaars, der sich so toll für die Sache eingesetzt hat. Außerdem möchte ich nochmal Eure tollen Fliegen loben sehen echt kreativ aus und sind super gearbeitet (die mag man ja gar nicht anbinden). MAche ich aber trotzdem denn die sind sicher superfängig! Zusammengefaßt: Absolute Spitzenklasse!!!!


----------



## Ace (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Ich mache jedenfalls auch mit wenn ich darf.
Is aber nich schlimm wenn ich nicht kapiert hab wieviel von welchen Fliegen jetzt jeder binden muss oder ???
Ich dachte jeder macht soviele das jeder Teilbnehmer am Ende eine von jeder Sorte hat.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Hurra,

meine Fliegen sind auch da !!!

Bin beim nächsten Swap dabei!

Gruss Stephan


----------



## Rausreißer (30. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@Ace: Die madische Zahl wird die Sieben.

und diese "Glorreichen" bekommen 3 Fliegen von Dir...

Wenn Du natürlich für Dich selber das Muster auch 3X binden willst,
lautet die Rechnung 3X8.
Das kann man natürlich auch im Swap so vorher vereinbaren.  #6 
Und wer nun dabei ist:  #c 


Gernot
 #h


----------



## Bondex (30. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Bin dabei


----------



## snoekbaars (31. August 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

Noch eine letzte und abschließende Frage an alle Swapper:

Hat jemand seine Fliegen bis jetzt noch NICHT bekommen?

Bis später
Ralph


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. September 2005)

*AW: First AB - Swap*

@ Gernot:

Was ist eine "madische Zahl"? |kopfkrat  |supergri 

Ist das ein Fachbegriff unter "Stippern"  :m  |supergri ... kommt vom Anfüttern mit Maden oder was ...

Achso, wollte mich auch nochmal bei allen Teilnehmern für die, wie ich finde, hohe Qualität der Fliegen bedanken.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruss Stephan


----------

